# The garden railroad from last year (2011)



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought I'd post a few pictures of my garden railroad from last year. These were fun pictures to take. 
The bean train extra. 


 




The tomato train.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber; 

Love it! Too bad there was no corn. Then you could have built some "double cob rack stack" cars for the corn harvest. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey 

P.S. You should also post these photos in the Beginners' Forum, under Capt. Bill's thread questioning who actually runs loaded trains.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

What fun! Thanks for cheering us up with those shots. You'd better get that Bachmann track back inside quickly or it'll rust away.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Not to worry about the track, that's Llagas Creek aluminum track.  
David, I was going to do a corn hauling train also, but I didn't have the "corn cars" ready in time. I was building 3 Russel pattern short skeleton log cars for hauling the corn, but I just didn't get them done until well after the snow started. They still need to be detailed, but they're now runable.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Amber on 01 May 2012 10:57 PM 
Not to worry about the track, that's Llagas Creek aluminum track.  
David, I was going to do a corn hauling train also, but I didn't have the "corn cars" ready in time. I was building 3 Russel pattern short skeleton log cars for hauling the corn, but I just didn't get them done until well after the snow started. They still need to be detailed, but they're now runable. Ok, so Amber, from what I can best determine where you are located (100 miles north of Green Bay and south of Cooper Harbor You must be somewhere in northern part of the upper peninsula of Michigan. I used to live in Marquette, now I'm in Kalamazoo. So, the snow probably started in late October. I can remember several times trick-or-treating in the snow. 


Bob


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Bob, I live in the Iron Mountain area, the bananna belt of da U.P.  We didn't start getting snow here until the end of November. It was a warmer and shorter than usual winter here. The USDA has actually reclassified the growing zone here from zone 3 to zone 4, it's tending to be overall warmer here than it used to be. Marquette is still affected by the big lake so their weather hasn't changed all that much. 
I have a sister that lives in the Kalamazoo area.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Not actually railroad, but still garden.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Amber on 02 May 2012 12:24 PM 
Bob, I live in the Iron Mountain area, the bananna belt of da U.P.  We didn't start getting snow here until the end of November. It was a warmer and shorter than usual winter here. The USDA has actually reclassified the growing zone here from zone 3 to zone 4, it's tending to be overall warmer here than it used to be. Marquette is still affected by the big lake so their weather hasn't changed all that much. 
I have a sister that lives in the Kalamazoo area.  I had a girlfriend who lived in Iron Mountain But she dumped me back in 1969. I ended up marrying her room mate at college (NMU). We're still happily married. I don't suppose that your sister has a garden railroad? By the way, I love your imaginative photos. 
Bob


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are great fun Amber!!! and a very productive garden too!


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Amber,
Really nice pictures,but do you realize what the wax bean photo means?

Around my house anyway.............SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

seems, that you got more than just one hobby. 
what a well kept vegetablegarden!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! Last year's garden was a very good one, I hope this year's garden does as well. I try to grow all my own veggies as much as I can. I canned over 120 pints of beans last year, and 30-40 pints of tomatoes. I grew red, yellow, and white potatoes. The only thing that did not do well for me was the carrots, I had a very low germination rate on the seeds. I think it was just too hot and dry when I planted them. Oh, I also made 27 quarts of dill pickles.


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Really love the pictures, Amber! I'd love to run a track through my wife's garden but it's on the opposite side of the house from my tiny garden railroad. 

-Dave


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics. Thanks  for posting them 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Should you decide to grow corn, you'll have to invest in some more flats or some logging disconnects

















Maybe part of this years harvast can be some staged pics like this vintage one


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! And my wife, who has a large vegetable garden thinks it would be great to have a line run to her garden. I should seize on this, as a great way to extend our "garden railway" to ........ the "garden"


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm starting to pick a fair amount of beans now so I may have to run a railroad spur into the garden to haul them out again.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Next comes the spaghetti harvest?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is Vic's Pizza RR when we need him?


----------

